# HP verus CC



## William Young (Dec 31, 2012)

Years ago snow blowers motors used to be in Horsepower .
Now they are rate in cc's .

Is there a formula for converting HP to CC ? 

I have a 13.50 cc one and 16.50 cc one both Briggs & Straton . What do those figures mean in HP ?


----------



## Simplicity Solid 22 (Nov 27, 2012)

This might help:

cc to torque to hp Conversion Update! - MovingSnow.com | MovingSnow.com


----------



## William Young (Dec 31, 2012)

Simplicity Solid 22 said:


> This might help:
> 
> cc to torque to hp Conversion Update! - MovingSnow.com | MovingSnow.com


Great info .
Thanks


----------



## Shryp (Jan 1, 2011)

Except your 13.50 and 16.50 are foot pounds of torque and not cc.


----------



## 69ariens (Jan 29, 2011)

I think that web site is off a bit. my 208cc predator is rated at 7 hp and hondas 190 5 are 5.5 hp.


----------



## detdrbuzzard (Jan 20, 2012)

its hard to put an hp number on an enging just by the displacement of it. a good cam can give a smaller motor more hp than a motor with more diplacement ( cc's )


----------



## William Young (Dec 31, 2012)

Shryp said:


> Except your 13.50 and 16.50 are foot pounds of torque and not cc.


Yes, I gathered that after reviewing the info that simplicity solid provided. 

It took a lot of mystery out of how they go about the various ratings. 
I prefer the simple HP ratings like it used to be but we are in a forever changing world. Eventually some other wild and wonderful terminology will probably take over from CC and HP 

Don't let me get started on the metric system that was imposed on us years ago here in Canada so they could make everything in the stores a smaller size and charge more for it knowing full well us old ones wouldn't try to figure it out even though we knew by viewing and comparing the physical size we were getting ripped off 
Guess its OK for young 'uns that learn it in school but I will never give up my rulers and tape measures in inches and feet etc.


----------



## CarlB (Jan 2, 2011)

69ariens said:


> I think that web site is off a bit. my 208cc predator is rated at 7 hp and hondas 190 5 are 5.5 hp.


Honda's gx200 is rated at 6.5hp.


----------

